# Best place to find a S1 frameset?



## weekendroadie (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone suggest the best place to find a S1 or soloist team frameset? Cervelo
quite making them so I guess used is the only way to get one. Anyone want to part
with a 51cm frameset? I'll keep an eye on ebay, craiglists and pinkbike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Try R&A cycles, but I also see them on ebay from time to time.

Cervelo | R&A Cycles


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try the neuvation alloy bike it looks like the S1 alloy frame and has similar geo. Plus it is new with warrenty instead of risk of a bike off ebay.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Try Winter Park Cycles - they sell a lot of Cs - ask for Tic (spelling correct).
Winter Park Cycles - Orlando | Welcome


----------



## weekendroadie (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cervelo S1*

Thanks for replies, I tried both shops and they had them but only in big sizes like 58cm
and up. I'll look at Neuvation as well, I did find one local in a 51cm and in black with
upgraded 3T fork. The black does look the best but his price is kinda high for a used
frameset at $900. Thx


----------

